# Transport plea!! ANY HELP PLEASE :)



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am rather excited as Bernie has said I am a suitable home for one of her lovely baby hammies! 

I have thought everything through but all Im stuck on is the transport!

I wonder if anyone can help me.
Benie and hammy are here: CB9 0HZ

I am here: DE15 9SR (Burton on Trent)

I can get here: SY9 5AA (Bishops Castle, Shropshire..can get to Shrewsbury too)


If anyone can help me id REALLY appriciate it!!
And I promise to keep spamming the rodents forums with cute pics of potential new hammy baby!!!!!


Please..and Thank-you


----------

